# Marz bow company



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone know about a bow co. called Marz that made recurves from 1960-1980?


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

I am finding out that this recurve may have been made by the Cravotta Brothers under Black Hawk Archery. They carried different lines and distributed to other companies.
They had names like Galaxie,Pluto Marz. Black Hawk had names of insects or bees, like hornet, short hornet,wasp, mosquito. other names Avenger. I am still checking into this to see if this true.
Anyone that can add to this please do it will help. Thanks


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

S.a.w.
There was a gentlemen here in Chautauqua County New York that had a bow shop from that time period. His name was Don Marz. He built and sold recurves and also sold other brands of bows too. He owned the first compound that I had ever seen, it was made by Wing Archery. His shop was located next to the Valley Bowhunters Club grounds between Sinclairville and Gerry on Terry Road. The club and shop no longer exist but he was the man that sold me my first bow. It was a Marz recurve that I sold(stupid)at a garage sale after I purchased my first compound, Bear Whitetail II. Some of his family is still in the area. I know after his retirement that he and his wife wintered in Texas and I think a daughter lives there still. Might explain if this truly is a Marz recurve how it ended up in Nebraska. He had a good shop back in the mid to late 70's. He was also my school bus driver, I remember that he had the biggest hands I had ever seen. Glad that I did archery business with him, cause he was a big man and didn't want those hands on you back in the day! If you can post a picture of the bow. It might help to identify it better.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

if i can puull them up here are the attachments.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*here are the pics*

lets try again. Top writing is wolverine then bottom is Marz 56#. this bow is AMO 52 " at 28" 56#lbs. It has the coloring of a Wolverine It is fast since I pull 30"inches. A small strong bow. It is also wide as you can see.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

S.A.W.
P.M. sent
It does appear that it is a Don Marz Bow Company bow.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

The photos have been sent thanks for your time. This bow shoots real smooth for a 52"amo. I pull 30"inch draw and this is pulling about 64#lbs. But this is a smooth bow. I replaced the rest because it had never been replaced before.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

I can not find any thing on this bow. the Don Marz bow company ? does not come up anywhere on the net. Any other help ?


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

For what it is worth the Galaxie bow company made models such as the Jupiter, Saturn,Pluto, Titan( Their top of the line target bow)mars, comet.This is what I found from my research.Hope this helps.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Mars is spelled marz on this bow. It shoots fast and it looks like it was made by a realy good bowyer or a small company.


----------



## Napasonoma (Aug 8, 2016)

*I own a custom Marz bow made just for me*



s.a.w. said:


> Does anyone know about a bow co. called Marz that made recurves from 1960-1980?


 I shot for the Chautauqua Junior archers Association, I also shot in the Junior Olympics and I shot against Darrell Pace. The bow that I have was made in the late 60s by Don Marz. He also custom-made all my Arrows. If you're interested I can post pictures of the bow it's a breakdown with a machined aluminum center. The whole bow was handcrafted by Don himself. I also have a complete set of arrows that I've never used that were set up for the Junior Olympics. They are done in a red white and blue design. I shot many indoor around against Darrell Pace , I never did beat Darryl but I did come in second place on multiple occasions against him. My bow as you can see it's nearly 50 years old and it still in fantastic shape and shoots well. I also have one of the first York compounds for target archery and it is also a machine aluminum Center frame. Anyway I may consider selling some of these as I know longer can shoot as I had a compression wound in my elbow and had to have ulnar nerve relocation surgery.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Napasonoma, Would love to see pics of the Marz TD & also the York shoot through. I have been involved in the target side since 67 & have seen Darrel P & Rick M., Vic Berger & many other of the recurve shooters & back then many of the TD bows. Bear TD, Groves TD, Micro Flight TD, & a Phil Grabil TD & still love seeing those old bows. Thanks.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

He was also my school bus driver, I remember that he had the biggest hands I had ever seen. Glad that I did archery business with him, cause he was a big man and didn't want those hands on you back in the day!


----------

